# Looking for mentors in San Antonio.



## kbrad4429 (Oct 6, 2018)

Currently at Corpsman A school in San Antonio TX. I have been interested in a career in special operations for a very long time. Going for SARC or SO in the very near future. I am looking for a mentor in the San Antonio area or any programs to prepare for the pipeline. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DocCallahan (Oct 24, 2018)

I’m unverified but when I went through they were running a SOCP program. 
You’d get up extra early and PT before everyone else and Saturday’s were mostly pool days. It was ran by two SARCs when I attended. 

Ask your HM2 I’m sure they’d be able to give you some resources. If not there are tons of resources online. 

I hope this helps until a subject matter expert chimes in.


----------



## Rdsammy4 (Oct 27, 2018)

I’m also at A school there. If you want to pm me, go for it. I’m currently in the ATF program and working out with the SOCP guys.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 10, 2018)

My year group for SO closed because I waited too long. My advice, go SO. And drop packages soon. With sub 750 PST scores. Train hard now and don’t stop. Time goes by fast. I know a lot of SARCs, and most say SO is the better choice if you can get in and get through. Best of luck to you, whichever program you choose.


----------



## DocCallahan (Nov 10, 2018)

Popeye said:


> My year group for SO closed because I waited too long. My advice, go SO. And drop packages soon. With sub 750 PST scores. Train hard now and don’t stop. Time goes by fast. I know a lot of SARCs, and most say SO is the better choice if you can get in and get through. Best of luck to you, whichever program you choose.



I wouldn’t give advice without firsthand knowledge. 
Way I hear it, and this is hearsay because I’m not there, is SOCOM gets cooler missions than Recon if that’s your gig, but MARSOC gets the cool missions and being a SARC with them is cool too. 

That’s hearsay, I’m not in either community. But the fella needs to figure out what he wants to do and find which community he’s going to succeed/wants to be in. 
Again hearsay because I’m not a SARC or SO. I know people in both but it doesn’t really matter what I think I know. 

@kbrad4429 reach out to people in both communities, feel out where you feel like you fit in, but right now your number one priority is finishing Corps school, be athletic and talk to the SARCs there, they’ll be able to give you some firsthand advice. They’re abrasive to boots though so take it with a grain of salt. (If they still have a SARC/s in Corps school)


----------



## Popeye (Nov 10, 2018)

DocCallahan said:


> I wouldn’t give advice without firsthand knowledge.
> Way I hear it, and this is hearsay because I’m not there, is SOCOM gets cooler missions than Recon if that’s your gig, but MARSOC gets the cool missions and being a SARC with them is cool too.
> 
> That’s hearsay, I’m not in either community. But the fella needs to figure out what he wants to do and find which community he’s going to succeed/wants to be in.
> ...



I’ve worked with SEAL teams, recon, and MARSOC before. I’ve dropped packages for SO, have many friends in both pipelines and career fields, and I’ve screened for SARC and decided it wasn’t for me. I posted facts.

I agree with DocCallahan that SOCOM gets the most high-vis/important missions. SEAL team I worked with recently deployed to combat. They are busy. SARC also will keep you busy, as they are ALWAYS undermanned.

If you wanna go SARC you can call up a raider bn clinic and talk to a SARC. Try to screen through them if you’re stationed near a raider bn. That’ll get you with them, if you make a good impression. That’s the route I almost went when I screened. Basically told me I’d come straight back to them after the pipeline.

If you wanna go SO, as I said start with the packages ASAP. Very competitive, and the HM community manager is trying to hold on to people right now. It’ll take time, but definetly possible. I talked to the SO ECM and he said sub 750 PST will get you picked up if your year group is open. And if it’s closed- sub 700 and EP evals to even be looked at. This is as of september 2018. Start checking in on the community managers to see the manning.
SEAL

Here’s some more info on fleet to NSW.
NAVY SEAL PODCAST EPISODE 15


----------

